# Creating Toshiba recovery disks.



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

I recently bought an used Toshiba Satellite A105-S4384 without any kind of recovery disks nor does it have a recovery partition. this didn't help at all because it doesn't seem to have that utility. How do I create a recovery disk in case I need it to restore it to the state it's currently in?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

The Toshiba Satellite A105-S4384 actually comes with a recovery disk, either contact Toshiba and see if you can purchase another one or see if the seller still has it. It sounds like who ever sold it to you wiped the HDD and installed an OEM copy of XP (which they should have given you) You will need the s/n and ref number on the sticker on the bottom the the computer for Toshiba to identify the correct cd to send you.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

The problem is that while I'm sure the computer was bought in the US, I'm in Mexico. I suppose I could found a way to get the CD from Toshiba, but besides that, is there anything else I can do?

I downloaded a program called DriveClone, to make a back up of the hard drive as it currently is.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

http://www.toshibalatino.com/mexico/
the official website for Toshiba in Mexico
Other than making backups to prevent data loss, no, not really, the restore Cd itself is an image file that wipes the HDD clean and restores the image as the computer came from the factory, along with some drivers etc


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

I sent an email to their tech support and tomorrow I'll try to call them, but this doesn't exactly fill me with confidence, that's why I was asking for a way to do them myself. If not to restore it to factory state, at least to restore it to how it is now.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You could use Norton Ghost or Acronis True image or XXClone, will do that as well


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the one I downloaded:

http://www.farstone.com/software/driveclone.htm

Would you recommend Norton Ghost over that one?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm not familiar with driveclone, Ghost, XXClone and Acronis are all well known, but if driveclone works as advertised it should be fine. When you get it and try it out, post back and let us know what you think of it.


----------



## hrguerra (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I installed it without any problems. Made a complete back up of the HD, the utility checked the image and it didn't reported anything wrong. Also made a boot disk, just in case. The program is extremely easy to use. I'm gonna go ahead and buy it.

Mexican Toshiba support directed me to US Toshiba support, which said they couldn't replace the discs. So I guess that unless the guy who sold me the PC still have the disks, I won't be able to get them.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I use Acronis TI and can tell you that it has been very, very reliable for me. I install it on all the custom PCs I sell, and absolutely love its performance. It's very fast, and user friendly. Its does everything that Driveclone claims it can do. 

As TWA said, if you opt to go with DC, keep us posted on your experience. We are always looking for good software to recommend.


----------

